# I have a small plant attached to drift wood I am new 2 cichl



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear All ,,

Kindly give your comments if I must change any setting or add I have about 15 small 1.2 inch to 1.8 inch and 20 3 inch and 10 3.5 to 4 inch.

mostly peacocks and few embuna

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

Your picture didn't work, follow the instructions in my signature for How to Post Pics.

What are the dimensions of your aquarium? This will be helpful to suggest proper stocking levels. You can post the dimensions in metric or english, just use length x width x height.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

[/URL][/img]

120cm x 75cm x 45

My pictures show for few mins and gets deleted it self 
Thanks


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks
I got it done in Imgur


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, your pic finally shows up. It looks like you have a good amount of rocks in there for the fish to hide in.

Are you using both live and fake plants?


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi,

Yes if you can see the picture below, the three plants on the ground are real attached to drift wood and the ones which are high two on the sides and one light green in the center are fake.

thanks
Ali


----------

